# found this on the internet and thought it was funny...it is copied



## ronaldj (Mar 5, 2015)

COSTELLO CALLS TO BUY A COMPUTERFROM ABBOTT
ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store.Can I help you? 
COSTELLO: Thanks. I'm setting up an officein my den and I'm thinking about buying a computer. 
ABBOTT: Mac? 
COSTELLO: No, the name's Lou. 
ABBOTT: Your computer? 
COSTELLO: I don't own a computer. Iwan t to buy one. 
ABBOTT: Mac? 
COSTELLO: I told you, my name's Lou.
ABBOTT: What about Windows? 
COSTELLO: Why? Will it get stuffy inhere? 
ABBOTT: Do you want a computer withWindows? 
COSTELLO: I don't know. What will Isee when I look at the windows? 
ABBOTT: Wallpaper. 
COSTELLO: Never mind the windows. Ineed a computer and software. 
ABBOTT: Software for Windows? 
COSTELLO: No. On the computer! Ineed something I can use to write proposals, track expenses and run mybusiness. What do you have? 
ABBOTT: Office. 
COSTELLO: Yeah, for my office. Canyou recommend anything? 
ABBOTT: I just did. 
COSTELLO: You just did what? 
ABBOTT: Recommend something. 
COSTELLO: You recommended something?
ABBOTT: Yes. 
COSTELLO: For my office? 
ABBOTT: Yes. 
COSTELLO: OK, what did you recommendfor my office? 
ABBOTT: Office. 
COSTELLO: Yes, for my office! 
ABBOTT: I recommend Office withWindows. 
COSTELLO: I already have an officewith windows! OK, let's just say I'm sitting at my computer and I want to typea proposal. What do I need? 
ABBOTT: Word. 
COSTELLO: What word? 
ABBOTT: Word in Office. 
COSTELLO: The only word in office isoffice. 
ABBOTT: The Word in Office forWindows. 
COSTELLO: Which word in office forwindows? 
ABBOTT: The Word you get when youclick the blue 'W'. 
COSTELLO: I'm going to click yourblue 'w' if you don't start with some straight answers. What about financialbookkeeping? You have anything I can track my money with? 
ABBOTT: Money. 
COSTELLO: That's right. What do youhave? 
ABBOTT: Money. 
COSTELLO: I need money to track mymoney? 
ABBOTT: It comes bundled with yourcomputer. 
COSTELLO: What's bundled with mycomputer? 
ABBOTT: Money. 
COSTELLO: Money comes with mycomputer? 
ABBOTT: Yes. No extra charge. 
COSTELLO: I get a bundle of moneywith my computer? How much? 
ABBOTT: One copy. 
COSTELLO: Isn't it illegal to copymoney? 
ABBOTT: Microsoft gave us a licenseto copy Money. 
COSTELLO: They can give you alicense to copy money? 
ABBOTT: Why not? THEY OWN IT! 
(A few days later) 
ABBOTT: Super Duper computer store.Can I help you? 
COSTELLO: How do I turn my computeroff? 
ABBOTT: Click on'START'.............


----------



## Glinda (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL!  :biggrin-new:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 5, 2015)

A take off on their old "whose on first" routine.  I used to love them!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

:lol:  I loved them too!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2015)

That's hilarious, RonaldJ.


----------

